# If Surtees can, so can I



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be gone to Seattle starting Saturday until the 16th of August and I know how much I'll be missed. So I thought I leave some instructions until I get back. 

1. Fourputt your incharge of Rules and keeping Dennis sane it'll be tough but you're right for the job.
2. Surtees your in charge of driving Dennis in-sane and trying not to get caught by Fourputt.
3. Steve your in charge of character guidance if Dennis needs guidance give it to him.
4. C/c your in charge of diametric opinions on the forum and ensuring Dennis that 60 is not to old to play golf. Hell, if I can, so can he
5. Dennis your in charge of maintaining the logical flow of the Bovine Minutia that I engage in.

For Questions on your assignments I'll be more than happy to receive them


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

whats a guestion?

Have a good trip mate. So pretty much my job is to do to Dennis what i do to you?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> whats a guestion?
> 
> Have a good trip mate. So pretty much my job is to do to Dennis what i do to you?


yup! you're good at the abuse


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I will turn this one talent into ten! Thanks for the role, And I'll do my best to keep surtees on his toes. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Bring it on C/C. And where oh where can Dennis be where on where can he be?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I will turn this one talent into ten!
> 
> That would be a first for North Dakota:headbang:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL, We tend to hide our achivement from the media.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

is that all you hide?


----------

